# NW Chicagoland Group



## lars (Mar 20, 2009)

.


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

*Here are some suggestions for groups*

Sounds good.

You may also want to consider the following:

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/SA-Chicago/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=2

and

http://shyness.meetup.com/23/


----------



## H4hope (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm totally down with that It would be the first time I try out a group like this.
I'm kinda scared with the idea but more excited.


----------

